# When did Merlin Extralight go to integrated headset



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

What year did Merlin introduce Extralight with integrated headset? Has 2007 model gone back to standard headset? or is that an option? 

Also when did Merlin start using 1-1/8 head tubes?

Trying to date a used Merlin Extralight I am thinking of purchasing?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## DavidC (Feb 14, 2006)

The Extralight started using the integrated head tube in 2001, and went back to the standard head tube in 05. We started using 1 1/8 headtubes in 2001, there may be some 2000 bikes with 1 1/8 but they would have been customs. 

Thanks


----------



## neubilder (Apr 22, 2012)

*Integrated or semi-integrated*

Is the Merlin Extralight (2001) fully integrated, or semi-integrated? Is this head-tube/headset type problematic?


----------

